# Ausfallende bearbeiten



## RISE (1. Juli 2007)

Ich will meine Kettenstrebe wieder etwas kürzer fahren, aber um noch ein ganzes Kettenglied rausnehmen zu können, müsst ich die Ausfallenden noch ein paar mm einfeilen. Platz zur Schweißnaht ist noch genug da, halbes Kettenglied scheidet aus. Hatte mir das ganze so vorgestellt, dass ich das Rad auf der eigentlich kürzesten Position fahre (13.6") und dann noch ein paar mm Luft hab, damit ich auch die Kette noch abbekomme.
Frage ist jetzt wie ichs am besten anstelle, damit der Spaß nicht krumm und schief wird. Müsste manuell anstellen. Irgendwelche Tipps? Will mir nicht einfach so die Ausfaller kaputtfeilen.


----------



## paule_p2 (1. Juli 2007)

wie siehts mit ner kompletten Halflink kette aus? die Khe is auch noch ziemlich leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2007)

Wollte eigentlich basteln und wenig bis gar nichts ausgeben, da meine Koolchain auch noch völlig in Ordnung is.


----------



## Hertener (1. Juli 2007)

Ich würde mir aus 'nem Alublech eine Lehre feilen und die anhalten, damit's gleichmäßig wird.  
T-förmig, der Querbalken als Anschlag, den anderen, mit Rundung am Ende, zum anhalten.


----------



## Raddon (1. Juli 2007)

Halbes Kettenglied kaufen für 2 Euro?


----------



## paule_p2 (1. Juli 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich will meine Kettenstrebe wieder etwas kürzer fahren, aber um noch ein ganzes Kettenglied rausnehmen zu können, müsst ich die Ausfallenden noch ein paar mm einfeilen. Platz zur Schweißnaht ist noch genug da, halbes Kettenglied scheidet aus. Hatte mir das ganze so vorgestellt, dass ich das Rad auf der eigentlich kürzesten Position fahre (13.6") und dann noch ein paar mm Luft hab, damit ich auch die Kette noch abbekomme.
> Frage ist jetzt wie ichs am besten anstelle, damit der Spaß nicht krumm und schief wird. Müsste manuell anstellen. Irgendwelche Tipps? Will mir nicht einfach so die Ausfaller kaputtfeilen.





@ raddon


----------



## Raddon (2. Juli 2007)

Ja, nur frage ich mich, warum? Das normale halbe Kettenglied, das man überall bekommt, habe ich monatelang mit der Kool Chain gefahren. Wieso scheidet das aus?


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2007)

Weil ich gerne basteln will und auch die 2â¬ lieber fÃ¼r Sex ausgebe.


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Juli 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Weil ich gerne basteln will



das kann ich voll und ganz verstehen


----------



## Bampedi (2. Juli 2007)

> und auch die 2 lieber für Sex ausgebe



das kann ich voll und ganz verstehen


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2007)

Tja, die Zukunft der Modifikation liegt eben vielleicht bei mir und die Zukunft des Geschlechtsverkehrs in Osteuropa. Das ist Globalisierung mittlerer Reichweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (2. Juli 2007)

> Das ist Globalisierung blabla...



was studierst du genau?


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2007)

Politikwissenschaft, Geschichte und das andere Geschlecht.


----------



## Bampedi (2. Juli 2007)

> Politikwissenschaft



könnt man glatt ma drüber nachdenken


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2007)

Interessante Richtung, aber zumindest hier in Greifswald sehr sehr schwer.


----------



## Hopi (9. Juli 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Weil ich gerne basteln will und auch die 2â¬ lieber fÃ¼r Sex ausgebe.



Ãkonomie war in deinem Studium noch nicht drin  2,- rechne mal deinen Stundenlohn aus  

Nun zum Thema, du musst halt drauf achten das die Achsauflage nicht auf der einen Seite hÃ¶her oder tiefer ist.
Ich wÃ¼rde erst mit einer SÃ¤ge die Seitenbegrenzung vorarbeiten, eine Feile wird dir immer aus der Line laufen.

Aber obwohl ich auch gerne bastel  ICH WÃRDE DIE 2,- AUSGEBEN


----------

